# Cost of USIT flights to Canada?



## ButtermilkJa (22 Feb 2009)

I'm heading over to Canada in September through USIT's Under 35 Work Programme. Has anyone who is doing the same purchased their flights through USIT yet, and if so how much did they cost? If you can give me dates and cities as well that would be great.

I'm thinking of heading to Vancouver at some time in September.

EDIT: I realise it's probably to early for anyone to have booked flights as the visas haven't been issued yet but perhaps someone has either priced them, or has been last year and can give an estimated price?


----------



## HollyOlly (23 Feb 2009)

Im going to Vancouver in April with USIT and have been quoted €950 for the flights. Flights to Montreal and Toronto would be a lot cheaper. Almost half the price.


----------



## pavlov (23 Feb 2009)

Can you book your flights independently of USIT? We flew to Vancouver with www.flyglobespan.com last summer. Our return tickets cost about €800 each. They're the Ryanair of longhaul apparently, but we found them fine.
Departing September one way costs from £229 to £249 (sterling).
Not sure about return flights.
P


----------



## Eblanoid (23 Feb 2009)

pavlov said:


> Can you book your flights independently of USIT?



No, it's a condition of their monopoly in the Canadian visa market that you book flights through them.   have applied to compete in this market.  If you go to their website you can register to be sent a message when competition finally arrives.

Check flight prices at http://www.airtransat.com (from about €160 one way) and then fume.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks. I had expected somewhere around €1,200/€1,300 so €950 is bearable. Still a rip-off compared to going alone but not as bad as I expected.

I might fly to Toronto and get a train across if it works out cheaper!


----------



## majik (24 Feb 2009)

ButtermilkJa said:


> I might fly to Toronto and get a train across if it works out cheaper!



HAHA! Never! The trip takes about 4 days and the cost of just a seat ONLY will be $600/700 for the cheapest most heavily discounted ticket. Average return ticket price for a seat only is around $800-$1100. A berth in a SHARED cabin will cost you upwards of $1300 dollars.


----------



## HollyOlly (25 Feb 2009)

In actual fact USIT's prices aren't that bad at all. I have priced around and the cheapest i have found is €850 elsewhere. Given that the USIT flights offer a flexible change of date policy they arent that badly priced. And it's flying with Air Canada through Heathrow to Vancouver.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (27 Feb 2009)

majik said:


> HAHA! Never! The trip takes about 4 days and the cost of just a seat ONLY will be $600/700 for the cheapest most heavily discounted ticket. Average return ticket price for a seat only is around $800-$1100. A berth in a SHARED cabin will cost you upwards of $1300 dollars.


Wow  I didn't know that. I suppose it is a little bigger than Ireland after all 


HollyOlly said:


> In actual fact USIT's prices aren't that bad at all. I have priced around and the cheapest i have found is €850 elsewhere. Given that the USIT flights offer a flexible change of date policy they arent that badly priced. And it's flying with Air Canada through Heathrow to Vancouver.


I suppose it doesn't seem that bad really. Small price to pay for a 12 month adventure!

BTW, just got an email today that my visa has arrived. Bring on Vancouver!


----------



## Affa (5 Jul 2010)

Hi guys just wondering if the cost of the insurance is included in that 950!?


----------

